# Mason Jars are great.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Are not only for canning or ice tea folks they make excellent frozen margarita servers and on this case one of my favorite shakes, papaya. Came across this idea some time ago and decided to shared it, I used it all the time and you should see the looks I get from the normal people.







:2thumb:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey, I just bought the same blender this week ... it came with a blender-bottle. My old blender's large glass jar broke on my tile floor (fell out of the cupboard) and I was able to get a whole new blender with drink-bottle and jar for $29 brand-new from Walmart ... I was surprised by the really low price-tag!

My old blender (also Oster) still works fine .. I'll keep both of them.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

At one point in my life I would take a small mason jar and chop some nuts with the blender. This was kept for a quick garnish particularly on baked goods. If I did this just before using the blender for something else I didn't even have to do an extra cleaning of the blade. Oster also used to make small plastic jars for this purpose. If memory serves, they came in a four pack.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Another benefit of mason jar smoothies is the green shake. I remember the day I brought a spinach-mango smoothie to the office. It tasted like ambrosia and looked like alien pee. The horrified looks of my coworkers was priceless.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I had this blender now for many years , many shakes and baby food jars later and still working great ,the original plastic jar broke so at the Goodwill store I bought two for $5 bucks(glass),but I mainly use the mason jar for individual family shakes, the kids find this funny but they have learn a thing or two about practicality. I make my Spanish Sofrito in a small jar goes straight to the fridge ready at a moments notice, beats the store bought kind .


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow, I've never seen this blender before and using a mason jar too; that's very clever.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> Hey, I just bought the same blender this week ... it came with a blender-bottle. My old blender's large glass jar broke on my tile floor (fell out of the cupboard) and I was able to get a whole new blender with drink-bottle and jar for $29 brand-new from Walmart ... I was surprised by the really low price-tag!
> 
> My old blender (also Oster) still works fine .. I'll keep both of them.


You can order a new glass jar from Oster direct for cheap.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

The heavy cream and sea salt in the jar makes for an excellent fresh butter too, nothing else to clean ,no mess either


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Sunbeam blenders also accept mason jars. (At least ours does).


----------

